# Cleaning the Injen/Amsoil EA filter



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Aren't Amsoil EaA air filters non-serviceable except for knocking the dust off? The one on my Buick was.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

yes you replace them...there like $20


----------

